# Fifa World Cup Final Result



## zeromac (Jul 11, 2010)

!!!SPAIN!!!

GOGOGO SPAINARDS


----------



## alidsl (Jul 11, 2010)

And we need this thread because?


----------



## zeromac (Jul 11, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> And we need this thread because?


Because Spain won and i don't see any thread celebrating?


----------



## emigre (Jul 11, 2010)

If only there was a thread dedicated to the World Cup


----------



## Langin (Jul 11, 2010)

NOOOOOOOOOOO FUCKING HELL NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am sad now...


----------



## Juanmatron (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## Alex666 (Jul 11, 2010)

Nothing against spain. though i was cheering for netherlands!
but bad grammar in the title its "won" not "wons"


----------



## CamulaHikari (Jul 11, 2010)

Congrats to Spain~! You deserve it, too many yellow cards O.o Like wtf nine yellow cards.. that's just too many O.o


----------



## naglaro00 (Jul 11, 2010)

Congrats Spain!


----------



## scrtmstr (Jul 11, 2010)

congratulations guys, be prepared for the european championship and you better take care of that octopus, 'cause all of Holland is going after him.


----------



## Juanmatron (Jul 11, 2010)

Alex666 said:
			
		

> Nothing against spain. though i was cheering for netherlands!
> but bad grammar in the title its "won" not "wons"



I wrote it so fast and I didn´t see it.


----------



## ItsMetaKnight (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## Langin (Jul 11, 2010)

NOOOOOOOOOOO FUCKING HELL
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am sad now...

still congrats spain, that fucking guy did give to less yellow cards to spain. Holland could have won if that shitting (fill in word) would not give to less cards to spain! 


Still well done spain... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






F*CK YOU GUY IN BLUE! JUST F*CK OFF WITH YOUR STUPID F*CKING LITTLE ASS!


----------



## Juanmatron (Jul 11, 2010)

This is a dream of martial arts!


----------



## ball2012003 (Jul 11, 2010)

Spain I am so happy
I was going for them since the very start
watching the celebration


----------



## Delta517 (Jul 11, 2010)

I was cheering for Spain the whole game!  They should have won atleast 3-0 though.


----------



## zeromac (Jul 11, 2010)

Man the Jackie CHan kick was awesome at the start


----------



## Juanmatron (Jul 11, 2010)

WTF? Someone moved all the comments of my thread, my post of my thread in a post and erase it.


----------



## berlinka (Jul 11, 2010)

Tonights game is exactly why I vote for more referees or computer controlled equipment to achieve a "fairer" game.


----------



## Danny600kill (Jul 11, 2010)

Spain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I always knew they were going to win


----------



## mcp2 (Jul 11, 2010)

Dark Langin said:
			
		

> NOOOOOOOOOOO FUCKING HELL
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> 
> ...



SHUT UP YOU SOUR LOSER. DE JONG - RED, VAN BOMMEL - RED. YOU PLAYED DIRTY,  THAT'S THE ONLY WAY YOU COULD HAVE WON (BUT YOU DIDN'T HA!). So calm down mate. The better team won.


----------



## Langin (Jul 12, 2010)

mcp2 said:
			
		

> Dark Langin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No it did not the (fill in the name from that english guy) he gave TO LESS yellow cards to Spain so thats a problem. I am calmed down at the moment and I even do not care about it anymore. ITS HISTORY!


----------



## BlueStar (Jul 12, 2010)

Of course Howard Webb gave less cards to Spain, Spain weren't the ones karate kicking people in the chest.  He was very lenient to the Dutch, several of their players could have got red cards and he let them off with yellows.


----------



## Satangel (Jul 12, 2010)

Best team won, simple as that. 
Spain just had the best team overall in this World Cup, perfectly balanced and on almost any position world class players. 
That midfield is just the best in the world, Iniesta - Xavi, unbeatable!


----------

